# volcom stone butt patch



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a new pair of snowboarding pants and volcom has a pair that has a DOUBLE LAYER STONE BUTT PATCH. Anyone know what that means? I can imagine what it is but anyone know for sure? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

cafuts01 said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of snowboarding pants and volcom has a pair that has a DOUBLE LAYER STONE BUTT PATCH. Anyone know what that means? I can imagine what it is but anyone know for sure? :dunno:


just an extra layer around the butt to keep it warm


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

and dry .


----------

